# Favorite Classical/Ancient Civilizations



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

Favorite classical/ancient civilization? preferably after Mesopotamia, but before the Mongolian conquest.

Mine would probably be Greece...for their contributions towards the advancement of Ration and Logic.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know if it would be my "favorite" civilization, but...I think that ancient Rome is very interesting. They are very formal and structured on the outside....but so screwed-up and crazy at the same time.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

The Holy Roman Empire, of course.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Egypt. It has always been an interest to me since I was a little girl. I got an ankh tattooed to me because of my love for Egypt!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

civilization eh...
I don't really have a favorite...BUT I do like mythology a lot...so does that count?
i know a fair deal of Greek Mythology...


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Grey and SeekJes FTW!
Rome and Egypt!


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Greece. Especially the rise and fall of Athens and the Peloponnesian War, that was an amazing period of time.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Roman, Byzantium, Hittite (anything before/ during Bronze Age collapse, really), and Iron Age Britain.


----------



## Dooraven (Dec 9, 2009)

Greek. Truly the masterful philosophers of the world.

I also like the Dravidian civilization and particular the Chola kingdom in Tamil Nadu, India. The architecture is quite interesting.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't have a favourite ancient "civilation", the greeks kept their women in the house all the time, the romans killed millions of slaves etc. I think the egyptians were a little nicer, but somehow I doubt it

those were very violent times


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I've always loved Egypt, and since studying Greece in my World History class I have to say that those two are the ones that interest me the most.
Roman and Mayan civilization is also interesting, although I guess Mayan isn't necessarily "ancient".


----------



## prufrok (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes, I think we would be hard pressed to find an ancient civilization that is "progressive" in our terms. But the Greeks did give us music, poetry, philosophy--in short, the foundation of our understanding of what it means to be human. They are my favorite, hands down.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Greek and Carthage I would think, the others are also very cool. When I find the time/books I will be dwelving into any historic civilizations, and hopefully understanding them better then I currently do.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

.Atlantis.


----------



## Isitso (Dec 3, 2009)

The Greeks and Rome, for their value of philosophy and science. The beautiful art and delicious food also helps.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Rome! I speak and read the language, and I like wine.
Ferte Vinum, ferte ancilasque!
Bring win and bring slave girls!
Bow chicka wow wow.


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Rome! I speak and read the language, and I like wine.
> Ferte Vinum, ferte ancilasque!
> Bring win and bring slave girls!
> Bow chicka wow wow.



LOVE ROME.

I can't get into these namby-pamby Greeks and Egyptians who were _conquered_ by ROME. Rome is the coolest civilization ev-a. They have the Caesars, roads that still exist, aqueducts, indoor plumbing, the Pantheon which is still in use, the Colisseum (which they _flooded_ for naval battles), Europe and the better parts of the Middle East/Northern Africa. Plus, Latin is the basis for all* Roman*ce languages. 

Romans kicked literal butt, and I respect that.


----------



## Ventricity (Mar 30, 2009)

japan 1300-1900. i like it because it´s so different, yet got alot of the same elemets as european culture(esp viking culture). i also like china and kung fu mythology


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

im kinda concerned that not many non western civilizations have been mentioned... i think your all personally biased! 

(drugs R bad mkay)


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

Slkmcphee said:


> LOVE ROME.
> 
> I can't get into these namby-pamby Greeks and Egyptians who were _conquered_ by ROME. Rome is the coolest civilization ev-a. They have the Caesars, roads that still exist, aqueducts, indoor plumbing, the Pantheon which is still in use, the Colisseum (which they _flooded_ for naval battles), Europe and the better parts of the Middle East/Northern Africa. Plus, Latin is the basis for all* Roman*ce languages.
> 
> Romans kicked literal butt, and I respect that.


Couldn't have said it better myself. I am surprised no one has said Spartans yet. I also really liked the classical Arabs around the 9th-13th centuries. They transferred much of the previously lost Greek and Roman knowledge to dark ages Europe. They also made many other contributions themselves such as numerous architectural and mechanical innovations, check writing, cheese, algebra, nascent supply-side economic theory, medical peer review, and perhaps most importantly to me: the idea that science and faith are not mutually exclusive. Too bad that this idea has become increasingly rejected by many people (particularly Arabs) these days. No offense intended to Arab people in general.

Brilliant Thread!


----------

